# NPC Nationals 2014



## Gregzs (Jul 13, 2014)

Frank Mannarino HW Bodybuilder 22 years old 5'5 250lbs Super Freak Trains Chest Off-Season


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 13, 2014)

5'5" 250?!?! That boy is a fucking beast


----------



## rutman (Jul 15, 2014)

Damn! He's as wide as he is tall!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 15, 2014)

He is a fucking monster


----------



## UKanabolic Rep (Jul 16, 2014)

Only 22, wow.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2014)

Santi Aragon 12 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2014)

Lloyd Herford 7 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 4, 2014)

Side


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2014)

MATTHEW EVANS - CHEST 5.5 Weeks Out


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2014)

Brandon Beckrich Trains Chest Leading Into Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2014)

Super-heavyweight Matt Evans trains back with Charles Glass at the MECCA, 4.5 weeks out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

In the Iron Asylum with Santi Aragon and Fidel Perdomo 6 weeks out of NPC Nationals Quad Blast


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

In the Iron Asylum with Santi Aragon 5 weeks out of NPC Nationals Arm Blast!


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2014)

Matthew Evans takes MD inside the mecca, Golds Gym Venice for some leg training 3.5 weeks out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Pskraider (Nov 10, 2014)

Santi is looking nastyyy.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 14, 2014)

Bodybuilder Jordan Janowitz Trains Shoulders 8 Days Out From Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Amateur bodybuilder Ambrose Middleton trains Chest & Delts 4.5 weeks out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 16, 2014)

Heavyweight Armon Adibi is making a successful comeback to competition after over coming 2 shoulder surgeries that shut him down for a year. Check out his Arm & Delt workout and game plan for the last 4.5 weeks before the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2014)

Matt Evans trains Arms with Charles Glass at the MECCA, 2 weeks out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 18, 2014)

Heavyweight bodybuilder Armon Adibi trains back at Destination Dallas, 3.5 weeks out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 19, 2014)

Dominick Cardone Trains Back with His Father 10 Days Out from the 2014 NPC Nationals


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2014)

Matt Evans trains Delts at the MECCA, Gold's Gym Venice, 1 week out from the 2014 NPC Nationals.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 20, 2014)

SANTI ARAGON - 5 DAYS OUT FROM NATIONALS - LEG DEPLETION DAY 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktfXYaIaUhk


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

In The Iron Asylum With Mens Physique Competitor August Lisec


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 22, 2014)

Lloyd Herford Leg training July 1 2014


----------

